# 65 GTO Tri-Power Automatic Kick Down Cable



## allantagg (Mar 7, 2018)

I just got this GTO and found the kickdown cable just hanging in the motor bay. Does anyone have the documentation to install a kickdown and what bracket do i need for the cable. I"m not sure why i don't have the right bracket or if the car uses a different way of kickdown, but it's not working. Thank you 

engine - 389
automatic trans
Convertible 
Tri-power


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Reads like someone has replaced the original transmission, most likely the 2spd auto Super Turbine 300, with a later Turbo 350 3spd auto. Turbo 350's had a kick down cable. Super Turbine 300's did not. This question has come up before, I would contact Mike Wasson, the Pontiac Tripower guru and see what he offers for kick down cable attachment to an early 2G rochester center carb.

http://www.pontiactripower.com/


----------



## allantagg (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you, will reach out to Mike and research to see what transmission was installed.


----------

